# Forum > News > Art & Graphic Design > Screenshot & Video Showoff >  My second Bleach AMV!

## darkoff

[ame="http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=b4GWwC_DI90"]YouTube - Bleach AMV[/ame]

----------

